# "Actual Overdrive Jr" hint?



## dawson (Mar 22, 2020)

The description:

" The *PedalPCB Actual Overdrive Jr*, an actual overdrive for actual guitarists!

_That’s the spirit! _"

^Intriguing, to say the least, but what does it mean?  Would an actual guitarist understand this description?  Is my confusion surrounding the matter proof that I am NOT actually a guitarist?  Will owning this device be the deciding factor of my own guitar-playing actuality?  I suppose if I build this effect out of curiosity, it wouldn't be the first time.  Alternatively, I could exercise patience and live in anticipation until the build document is published, but there's a SALE on right now, and a hint would sure be fun!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

It’s the KHDK Ghoul Jr, pointing fun at their atrocious marketing.


----------



## dawson (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh my- those KHDK guys have got a whole little world over there that I knew nothing about..  I looked up the Ghoul Jr, and as it turns out, I'm actually not that type of guitarist, but looks/sounds like a neat circuit for those who are, thanks Nostradoomus!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

As long as you’re an actual guitarist it’s all good.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Mar 22, 2020)

Actually ..,Small business owners too.


----------

